# washing toddler hair without chemicals



## here we are (Sep 17, 2012)

Is there anyone out there who's got this figured out? I struggle with my own hair. And I wonder how long just water or herbal water will work for my sensitive babys soft hair. 

Anyone use oils? I know it needs to be non chemically foaming and even coconut oil is a problem. I dont think there is a brand that will help. 

I want to guess this right from the start for my child but I myself do not know the answer. Not shanpooing may work for my child but not for me. I guess its good shes not seeming uncomfortable. Maybe ill try cornstarch dry rubbing before a bath or just conditioner which I actually like.

Thanks


----------



## LTurtle (Aug 7, 2012)

I'm not sure what the problem with coconut oil would be, I use it for lots of things on my little ones. As far as hair washing for my kids I use very diluted Bronners liquid soap once every week or two. The rest of the time we just rinse with water or use a detangling spray I make with apple cider vinegar. For conditioning (and cradle cap) I use coconut oil, but only occasionally.


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm guessing that coconut oil is a problem for the kid's scalp, some people can react to it even if it's rare. Is it because it makes the hair too oily, though? That's a different story. If you could try a conditioner with coconut oil in it- give California Baby's super sensitive conditioner a look. It's what we use on kiddo. Got the 8oz bottle a year and a half ago, still have I'd say half of it. 

NOW- you don't have to wash her hair at all. The only reason I use conditioner on kiddo is because he got DP's tangly hair. For myself, I only use a light ACV mist (1 tbsp ACV/cup water) before a shower, and only because I have very oily hair. I can go a few days without doing that. I didn't get a shower at all today and my hair looks fine.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Yes, coconut could cause build up but doing apple cider rinse would clear that up. You could just make a natural conditioner and then copoo. I never wash my ds hair with shampoo, only conditioner.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sillysapling (Mar 24, 2013)

I wouldn't suggest using coconut oil daily, but we were using olive oil (which leaves a REALLY bad residue) about twice a month with kiddo and there was no build-up. You _really_ don't need to thoroughly wash a kid's hair daily. It's not even good to wash an adult's hair daily, with some exceptions. Especially if you're thoroughly rinsing the hair every day, it shouldn't get filthy. Right now we only properly condition kiddo's hair when it's either super tangled or actually dirty which, again, comes out to about twice a month. His hair isn't crawling with filth, he mostly just gets comments on how beautiful it is.


----------

